# Allegan, MI *SALLY* Young female #5199



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Sally 5199 

German Shepherd Dog
Large Young Female Dog 
Allegan County Animal Shelter, Allegan, MI 

What a ball of energy I am! I loved to be petted, I am a real attention seeker! I am still a young girl yet though, what do you expect!! I was brought here with my pal Betsy for unknown reasons. I am a little food aggressive and my paper reports I am also dog aggressive, so an experienced dog owner would be the best bet for me. I am a good girl though and I really deserve to find that special home willing to work wiht me! Please hurry if you're out there as there's no telling how long I'll be here!>

Allegan, MI 
<span style="color: #FF0000">269-673-0519</span> 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13490951


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

Please hurry if you're out there as there's no telling how long I'll be here


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Bump


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Morning bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Listing removed.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

I hope it is good news. Can anyone verify?


----------

